# Grand River



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Got out on the Grand for a few hours Easter morning. Drowning crawlers, 1 small catfish, missed a couple others. Was just good to get out and be on the water. Hoping that rain and warmer temps this week improve the bite.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Got out Sunday for about 4 hours. Caught a bunch of panfish, 1 sucker, and 1 decent cat about 8lbs


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

III said:


> Got out on the Grand for a few hours Easter morning. Drowning crawlers, 1 small catfish, missed a couple others. Was just good to get out and be on the water. Hoping that rain and warmer temps this week improve the bite.


What part you on? 

Will be trying the Grand for the first time this year. Son just moved to within 5 miles of a launch.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

We go out of Ada, usually try the Thornapple first and then work our way down the Grand.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Picking up a little bit on the Mighty Grand, 3 cats, and 4 smallmouth on Sunday from late morning to early afternoon.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

III said:


> Picking up a little bit on the Mighty Grand, 3 cats, and 4 smallmouth on Sunday from late morning to early afternoon.


Thanks for the report. Kind of new to the river fishing. Was wondering if them river smallies bite this early. Been mostly a July/Aug. thing for me.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

There picking up, the summer bite is definitely better on that stretch of river.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I hit webber for 30 or 40 min on sunday no luck, sure looks like a good smallmouth area though. Guy was using plastic crayfish I dont think any luck either... I Was using a hot n tot and wet waded way the heck out there, trying for either smallies or dropback steelhead.

I will try again I'm sure.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Back on the Mighty Grand 5-2-21 mid morning to early afternoon. Bite is picking up a little 3 decent cats, 4 smallies on the little side. Boat traffic picked up on the river compared to the last few weeks. Fly fishermen were out targeting smallmouth I assume.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Last two weekends I thrashed near GR. One SMB each day on jigs. Water is low for this time of year. Usually expect to see them heat up along with the water, which could be another two weeks at this point.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

6thMichCav said:


> Last two weekends I thrashed near GR. One SMB each day on jigs. Water is low for this time of year. Usually expect to see them heat up along with the water, which could be another two weeks at this point.


Water is definitely low for this time of year, we were see water temps in the low 60's


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Dude, you are a man after my own heart. Love that cup holder.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Old Whaler said:


> Dude, you are a man after my own heart. Love that cup holder.
> View attachment 765619


Thanks....Coffee is important


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice catfish. I bet they are delicious this time of year from that river since it is pretty cool and clear


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Last couple days I have pounded the smallmouth on the grand. Several different spots.
Water is way low, and not seeing any of the gills yets.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

III said:


> Thanks....Coffee is important


And that artistic ******* engineering just makes it even better. What is that, a chunk of 5/4 decking bored out with a hole saw? Nice work.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Old Whaler said:


> And that artistic ******* engineering just makes it even better. What is that, a chunk of 5/4 decking bored out with a hole saw? Nice work.


It sure is. Not fancy but functional.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Fished the Mighty Grand for a few hours Saturday. Still a slow bite 1 sucker and 1 cat. Talked to a fellow fisherman we see quite often on the same stretch of water, said much of the same slow slow slow so far this year. We'll keep wetting lines it will improve.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Spent a few hours on the Grand on Sunday. Bite is picking up. 2 suckers ,4 small cats, 2 decent smallies,


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Spent a few hours an the Mighty Grand Sunday 8-8-21. Was a good few hours. Caught a couple panfish, 3 cats, 13 smallies and 9 suckers between 2 of us.


----------

